# A true "WATCH" dog!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*Yup! Watching the clock :hammer: This girl never lets me down when it comes to amusing me :rofl: Must be the watch dog blood in her LOL!

*


















And here's one of her being a REAL watch dog watching out the window


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahahaha that's awesome such a good watch dog! was she really staring at it for 20 minutes, lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

love the last pic


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!  Ames she was staring at it off and on for ten to fifteen minutes lol! The ticking noise was really attracting her along with the moving arm. She's a nut!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love it! hahaha


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cute!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, shes ripped like a body builder.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL that's awesome


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG toooo cute


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> lol, shes ripped like a body builder.


Thanks Smiggs  I'm in great shape as well so my girl follows my lead  We workout about 5 days a week going 5 miles a day. I take pride in keeping my girl in tip top shape 

Thanks everyone! Glad she could make you all smile as she makes me all day long LOL!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

JAJA!! thats a great set of pics  very cute


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

HAHAHA!!! that's really cute!! And she's BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute, thats funny.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

A true watchdog she is. She is in beautiful form.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

gorgeous pit


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol that's the cutest!


----------

